# Amended T4 for OP Impact



## cdnchck (8 Apr 2016)

Has anyone received their amended T4 for OP Impact for 2015?  Thank you


----------



## 277to081 (8 Apr 2016)

Check EMAA, check your T4 there, it will not look different than your previous one so just look for box 43 to be filled out.


----------



## Sub_Guy (8 Apr 2016)

Yes.  Took a week (EMAA) from signing the papers at the WOR.   The snail mail version showed up after 3 weeks.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2016)

I'm actually pleasantly surprised how the tax relief was done, both for previous tour folks and folks who were in theatre.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (9 Apr 2016)

So on EMAA we should see a new updated T4? Or is it the same T4 but with box 43 filled out?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2016)

Like DH said, I had to go to the WOR to sign a form...my amended T4 should be on EMAA this coming week.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Apr 2016)

Do you know what the exact form is?  My OR has a hard time understanding what I need...  They keep sending re-prints of my original T4...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2016)

I can't remember the name, sorry.  I just went in, and the reception clerk at the WOR had a big stack of them, found mine, I inked it and was told to wait a week or so for the soft copy on EMAA.


----------



## cdnchck (9 Apr 2016)

The paperwork was signed on March 29, 2015.  However, the clerks are looking for the CFTPO message.  Did anyone need to provide it?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2016)

No, but the Tasking Cell at my WOR likely had ours already.  I'd check with Taskings, they should have it or be able to get it.


----------



## donaldk (9 Apr 2016)

277to081 said:
			
		

> Check EMAA, check your T4 there, it will not look different than your previous one so just look for box 43 to be filled out.



Also check MyAccount at CRA's website portal - DND's T4s are uploaded to CRA and are reflected in the portal.  Initial receipt and amendment history will also show up here (if you haven't registered you should do so - VERY useful if you suspect a T-slip was late).  I didn't even bother with EMAA this year... everything for me and the wife was on both of our MyAccount pages.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2016)

I didn't know that!  Thanks, this will save me a trip into work while on leave.


----------



## Sub_Guy (9 Apr 2016)

donaldk said:
			
		

> Also check MyAccount at CRA's website portal - DND's T4s are uploaded to CRA and are reflected in the portal.  Initial receipt and amendment history will also show up here (if you haven't registered you should do so - VERY useful if you suspect a T-slip was late).  I didn't even bother with EMAA this year... everything for me and the wife was on both of our MyAccount pages.



My amended T4 has yet to be uploaded to the CRA site and it has been close to a month since I received mine on EMAA.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2016)

Damn!


----------



## 277to081 (9 Apr 2016)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Do you know what the exact form is?  My OR has a hard time understanding what I need...  They keep sending re-prints of my original T4...



Here is the instructions I got:

The process will be as follows:

-Come into the WOR front desk, at your earliest convenience to sign the DND 2507, which is the Risk Allowance form.  The new rate set at a 02E level (giving you the tax-relief, as opposed to a 02N which was set when you deployed)

-Once signed, it will be entered into the pay system, and a T4 will be automatically generated by the Mil Pay system and sent to wherever you have opted for your normal T4 to go.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Apr 2016)

277to081 said:
			
		

> Here is the instructions I got:
> 
> The process will be as follows:
> 
> ...



I am OUTCAN and my OR is CDLS(W), in Washington, DC.  That's 2 hours away.  I can't drive there on weekdays since I am on a course here....  I will let CDLS know they need to fill and file DND2507.  Thanks.


----------



## Quirky (10 Apr 2016)

277to081 said:
			
		

> Here is the instructions I got:
> 
> The process will be as follows:
> 
> ...



We were just told to wait for a revised T4 and file a T1 amendment with CRA. Nothing was mentioned about signing a 2507. Can't they just all be on the same page?


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (10 Apr 2016)

Same here in Winnipeg. Wait for the revised T4 and file a T1 amendment to CRA.


----------



## opcougar (15 Apr 2016)

The previous 2 posts are bang on. Revised T4s will be mailed to your home address, and mbr will have to deal with CRA. Easiest way, log into your CRA account (everyone should have one, and easy to sign up if you don't), and upload a copy of the revised T4. It's quicked this way vice sending it by snail mail.


----------



## slayer/raptor (15 Apr 2016)

I had a question on how tax relief works, does the member get his monthly pay of up to 7556$ (I think thats the max) and then the rest of his pay that is taxed. Or does he get his normal pay, plus allowances, and when he files his taxes at the end of the FY he gets a bunch of money back?

Thanks


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Apr 2016)

opcougar said:
			
		

> The previous 2 posts are bang on. Revised T4s will be mailed to your home address, and mbr will have to deal with CRA. Easiest way, log into your CRA account (everyone should have one, and easy to sign up if you don't), and upload a copy of the revised T4. It's quicked this way vice sending it by snail mail.



How is that?  I had to sign the form that was mentioned in a previous post, at the WOR, to get the revised/amended T4.  Those posts don't mention that.  Looks like your 'bang on' blessing isn't quite as accurate as you'd like to think it is.


----------



## Sub_Guy (15 Apr 2016)

Interesting.  

I had to sign a form and wait a whole week for it to show up in EMAA.

It took signicantly longer to arrive via snail mail.  I had my cash from my return before I had my mailed amended T4.

The form I signed was for a different risk level, I believe it went to 02E.  I assume the "E" means exempt..


----------



## CountDC (20 Apr 2016)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> I had a question on how tax relief works, does the member get his monthly pay of up to 7556$ (I think thats the max) and then the rest of his pay that is taxed. Or does he get his normal pay, plus allowances, and when he files his taxes at the end of the FY he gets a bunch of money back?
> 
> Thanks



While deployed if you are tax exempt you should get your full pay with no taxes deducted.   This is triggered in the pay system when the allowance is entered.


----------

